# Driving off while still hooked up



## Pauljenny (Jan 7, 2017)

As we get older, we tend to become more forgetful.

Reports reach me, from Down under, about one poor member actually doing this, while trying to race a German van for pole position at the dump point.
Imagine his shock and horror, to arrive second ,downwind, and leaving a headless cable behind him.

What experience have other members ?
Can anyone offer advice to, prevent this happening again.

We are a caring community . I hope someone can help.
Thankyou.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Jan 7, 2017)

It's easy done when you have other things on your mind,the answer is to have a check list for before moving off,I have an app called listmaster on my phone which is very good until you forget to look at the list.


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 7, 2017)

Pull a loop of spare mains cable in through drivers window and round steering wheel .....


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 7, 2017)

My cable is blindingly obvious when you look in the mirror. So, as long as the ingrained mirror check doesn't leave me i'll be ok. 

If it's a problem for anyone it would be very easy to inhibit the starter if mains is present.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 7, 2017)

Put a micro switch on cable door flap wired to a red warning led on dash board,so flap open light on ,flap closed plug out red light of.:idea-007:


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 7, 2017)

*Not much help on the phone*



wakk44 said:


> It's easy done when you have other things on your mind,the answer is to have a check list for before moving off,I have an app called listmaster on my phone which is very good until you forget to look at the list.



So write or print a simple list and keep in view

1 EHU cable
2 Gas Off &  fridge on 12v
3 Skylight and windows closed and habitation door
4 No loose items 
5 All lockers closed / locked
6 Tables chairs awning
7 Internal cupboards & drawers closed properly

8 Wife on board (check her drawers !...oops)


----------



## add2much (Jan 7, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> As we get older, we tend to become more forgetful.



There's your problem, - I don't plain on getting older...


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jan 7, 2017)

My Swift had an audible alarm if the engine was started, came in useful on a number of occasions.
My Devon PVC hasn't an alarm and I have to admit I have to say i 'stretched' the cable somewhat a couple of weeks ago when moving from my drive.
I find it's not a problem when I'm out and about as without fail the last thing I do before pulling away is to have a walk round to make sure I've left nothing on the pitch. To date since August I've never found that I have not disconnected the cable touch wood lol !


----------



## maingate (Jan 7, 2017)

I am never on a hook up except for the rare occasion on my driveway, so it never happens.

However, I did move the van a few inches backwards (to get it off the front chocks) and realised I had not removed the wheel covers on the nearside wheels (they stop direct sunlight on the tyres).


----------



## mrbigglesworth (Jan 7, 2017)

Tie a short piece of wide tape to the stored looped cable. Before plugging the cable in take the tape and tie it to the top of the steering wheel. It's an obvious reminder.  Always disconnect and loop the cable before taking the tape from the steering wheel.

Mr B.


----------



## reiverlad (Jan 7, 2017)

The cemetery is full of those that wont get any older - you really want to join them ???  :scared:




add2much said:


> There's your problem, - I don't plain on getting older...


----------



## Deleted member 52918 (Jan 7, 2017)

I made up a cable that has a very short extension in it so if I forget, it simply separates & leaves the long cable bit on the ground.
Hopefully I'll see the short bit before I leave my stop over, so I can nip back & get it.
I'll also have a piece of velcro around the steering wheel!

Phill


----------



## The laird (Jan 7, 2017)

jagmanx said:


> So write or print a simple list and keep in view
> 
> 1 EHU cable
> 2 Gas Off &  fridge on 12v
> ...



Think you should add step
Wife and dog?


----------



## Lima Delta (Jan 7, 2017)

I witnessed a chap drive off from Braemar campsite dragging his cable behind him, which he had presumably ripped out of the bollard (not sure if that would be better or worse than disconnecting one end then getting distracted and forgetting to disconnect the other end). Someone did manage to stop him before he got very far around the site.

We have two checklists (one applicable to campsites; a shorter one applicable to wild camps) and usually we remember to run through the appropriate one. We've never forgotten to unplug electric (or remove ramps, although I've come close to forgetting those a few times), but there have been checklist fails, like when Husband had opened the skylight without me knowing and didn't say anything when I read out 'windows closed', and I didn't physically check, because I thought I knew they were all closed. No harm done on that occasion, except that we spent a few hours driving in the snow wondering why the cab fan was doing such a poor job of keeping us warm!


----------



## oldish hippy (Jan 7, 2017)

on my old lead iused a piece of string round it and used to hang it up in back of van so when I t ook it off I tied to steering wheel


----------



## carol (Jan 7, 2017)

I've driven over my aluminium steps a few times. Note the plural! Am currently stepless after my last demolition job!


----------



## jeffmossy (Jan 7, 2017)

carol said:


> I've driven over my aluminium steps a few times. Note the plural! Am currently stepless after my last demolition job!



Oooo Carol its not like you to do things like that hehehe :lol-061:


----------



## carol (Jan 7, 2017)

jeffmossy said:


> Oooo Carol its not like you to do things like that hehehe :lol-061:



What are amplifying Jeff?


----------



## jeffmossy (Jan 7, 2017)

carol said:


> What are amplifying Jeff? &#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;



Nowt Carol ( I don't want a slap )


----------



## molly 2 (Jan 7, 2017)

jagmanx said:


> So write or print a simple list and keep in view
> 
> 1 EHU cable
> 2 Gas Off &  fridge on 12v
> ...


.   9 Lock fridge door


----------



## 2cv (Jan 7, 2017)

Could hang one of these somewhere near the driver as a reminder. Red Embroidered 'Remove Before Flight' Keyring / Keychain / Luggage Tag: Amazon.co.uk: Luggage


----------



## malagaoth (Jan 7, 2017)

I was parked up once on a site beside a very swanky - and very new - looking twin axle caravan the owner was driving an equally swanky and new 4 wheel drive they spent about 30 minutes preparing for the road and getting the caravan hooked up  - EHU lead unplugged and stowed away and off they drove - with both rear steadies fully down - they had gone quite a distance before they noticed any ways the driver jumps out winds up the steadies and goes on his way  - I assume that he was irritated by his earlier mishap as he totally misjudged a bend in the road and wiped out a EHU bollard with the caravan.

I assume that this was if not their first trip then one of the first trips as once you have done it a few times you just go into autopilot and every thing gets done in a few moments without you even thinking about it, 
- having said that its a cert that I will do something stupid next time out!


----------



## carol (Jan 7, 2017)

Yes, I was going to tie something on to the steering wheel to remind me to get the step in. Unfortunately I didn't get round to it!


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 7, 2017)

A roll of 3cm wide, scarlet vinyl tape.
  A 2 inch strip, smack bang on 12 0 clock on the steering wheel..

Only let us down 3 times, so far.


----------



## IanH (Jan 7, 2017)

Fit solar panels, NEVER hook- up..........................simples!:king:


----------



## colinm (Jan 7, 2017)

IanH said:


> Fit solar panels, NEVER hook- up..........................simples!:king:



I'm afraid as much as i'm a fan of solar I chickened out over christmas/new year, and had EHU, as this is something we rarely do i'm a bit paranoid of driving off whilst still hooked up, well with a long lead it's easy to drap the lead over wing mirrors and across windscreen.


----------



## 2cv (Jan 7, 2017)

IanH said:


> Fit solar panels, NEVER hook- up..........................simples!:king:



Unless you stay for many days in one place solar panels can be rendered unnecessary by having efficient leds and heating. I spent four days over New Year without moving and my 110 ah lb was still over half charged, with no skimping on heating or lighting and charging i pads and phones daily.


----------



## willdbill (Jan 7, 2017)

just a bit of cardbord on the dash with the letters EHU  IN BIG CAPITALS 
BILL


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 7, 2017)

As already mentioned,
I think Most of us are creatures of Habit,, So Get into the Habit of a Final Walk Around To check External Lockers, Wheel Chocks & Levelers, Tyre Condition, EHU, Rubbish n Litter etc etc as part of your Moving Off process. it works for me.


----------



## willdbill (Jan 7, 2017)

i was on a sit onece and the motor home in front of us drove off with the stedys down plowed to lovely furrows
i jumped out of the van with sum sweet cor bird food and started to plant it.
WFT you doing planting this years crop he was not amused 
bill


----------



## paulhelenwilko (Jan 7, 2017)

There are worse things to forget than your EHU !


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Jan 7, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> As we get older, we tend to become more forgetful.
> 
> Reports reach me, from Down under, about one poor member actually doing this, while trying to race a German van for pole position at the dump point.
> Imagine his shock and horror, to arrive second ,downwind, and leaving a headless cable behind him.
> ...



Clip your keys to the end of the cable if it goes indoors ... otherwise make a sign to hang on steering wheel and clip keys to it.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Jan 7, 2017)

Obanboy666 said:


> My Swift had an audible alarm if the engine was started, came in useful on a number of occasions.
> My Devon PVC hasn't an alarm and I have to admit I have to say i 'stretched' the cable somewhat a couple of weeks ago when moving from my drive.
> I find it's not a problem when I'm out and about as without fail the last thing I do before pulling away is to have a walk round to make sure I've left nothing on the pitch. To date since August I've never found that I have not disconnected the cable touch wood lol !



Ditto


----------



## Minisorella (Jan 7, 2017)

Never forgotten the leccy - not that I use it often - but I drove home the other day with my tv aerial still at full mast


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Jan 7, 2017)

maingate said:


> I am never on a hook up except for the rare occasion on my driveway, so it never happens.
> 
> However, I did move the van a few inches backwards (to get it off the front chocks) and realised I had not removed the wheel covers on the nearside wheels (they stop direct sunlight on the tyres).



Ditto, but I always do a walkround check for anything I might have dropped before moving off.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 7, 2017)

Minisorella said:


> Never forgotten the leccy - not that I use it often - but I drove home the other day with my tv aerial still at full mast View attachment 49948



LOL Ooops


----------



## harrow (Jan 7, 2017)

mrbigglesworth said:


> Tie a short piece of wide tape to the stored looped cable. Before plugging the cable in take the tape and tie it to the top of the steering wheel. It's an obvious reminder.  Always disconnect and loop the cable before taking the tape from the steering wheel.
> 
> Mr B.



Much the same idea, when you coil up the hook up lead use say 2 foot of rope and when hooked up tie the rope to the rim of the steering wheel:hammer:


----------



## ironkerton (Jan 7, 2017)

I went boating on the Norfolk Broads with my parents when I was 17/18. Tied up the boat at a mooring overnight - untied it the next day and off we went. Pulling off was a bit hard but the broads can be reedy so didn't think much of it. When I went out the back 15 minutes later I saw the pole of the mooring dragged along with us. 

I'd untied the fancy boat next to us, which had crossed its mooring over ours! :ninja:

I still wonder about them, waking up the next day to be floating out without a moor... oooops.


----------



## carol (Jan 7, 2017)

When I had my old v dub with a pop up I'd forgotten to fasten it when putting it down. Needless to say when we were driving it popped up, unbeknown to us of course. Wondered why everyone was flashing us!


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 7, 2017)

2cv said:


> Unless you stay for many days in one place solar panels can be rendered unnecessary by having efficient leds and heating. I spent four days over New Year without moving and my 110 ah lb was still over half charged, with no skimping on heating or lighting and charging i pads and phones daily.



Ah, but what a battery..!   Is it still the original.. ?
I know this is tempting fate, but ours is still doing sterling service after 5½ busy years.


----------



## Wully (Jan 7, 2017)

I was on caravan site once and seen this old couple pull in and set up there caravan first thing the old guy done was tie his small dog to towbar of car and then started putting down jacks and stuff well after about ten minutes he got in car and drove off with me after him screaming my brains out for him to stop he dident hear me so I managed to leap over an 8 foot fence and got in front of him he nearly died of shock when I told him his dog was attached. The poor we thing was unhurt but what fright.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jan 7, 2017)

2cv said:


> Unless you stay for many days in one place solar panels can be rendered unnecessary by having efficient leds and heating. I spent four days over New Year without moving and my 110 ah lb was still over half charged, with no skimping on heating or lighting and charging i pads and phones daily.



I must be doing something wrong, no way could I last 4 days with my 110 amp battery without ehu this time of year unless I was out and about all day and not in the van using the heating, tv etc.
I've just fitted an additional 110 amp battery and heading out tomoss for a few days.
I'm going to see how long the batteries last. I have a Truma combi, full led lights and the Avtex tv only uses 1.5 amps an hour but it will be on most of the day and every evening. It will be interesting how my battery setup performs.


----------



## 2cv (Jan 7, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> Ah, but what a battery..!   Is it still the original.. ?
> I know this is tempting fate, but ours is still doing sterling service after 5½ busy years.



No the original died aged 4. Definitely replace with an original when the time comes, it is a very tight fit.


----------



## 2cv (Jan 7, 2017)

Obanboy666 said:


> I must be doing something wrong, no way could I last 4 days with my 110 amp battery without ehu this time of year unless I was out and about all day and not in the van using the heating, tv etc.
> I've just fitted an additional 110 amp battery and heading out tomoss for a few days.
> I'm going to see how long the batteries last. I have a Truma combi, full led lights and the Avtex tv only uses 1.5 amps an hour but it will be on most of the day and every evening. It will be interesting how my battery setup performs.



LED lights use very little, the combi doesn't use much as it only cuts in occasionally and even then only about an amp. TV on for maybe 40 hrs over 4 days would be 60 ah., so the new battery should take care of that and your set up should work. Good luck.


----------



## Sky (Jan 7, 2017)

Only ever used EHU a few times, but on those occasions that I have, I simply put the cable bag over the steering wheel - it fits quite nicely.


----------



## alcam (Jan 7, 2017)

Sky said:


> Only ever used EHU a few times, but on those occasions that I have, I simply put the cable bag over the steering wheel - it fits quite nicely.



That makes sense , if you have a cable bag !  Mostly need EHU this time of year , don't fancy leaving a window open to put cable round steering wheel .


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 7, 2017)

2cv said:


> No the original died aged 4. Definitely replace with an original when the time comes, it is a very tight fit.



Cheers,Bill.
Just hope I haven't put the mockers on mine.
Tight fit? I bet it was on the wallet,too?
I thought it would be complicated.
Still, battery price per hundred hours, must still be better than normal batteries?


----------



## 2cv (Jan 7, 2017)

Pauljenny said:


> Cheers,Bill.
> Just hope I haven't put the mockers on mine.
> Tight fit? I bet it was on the wallet,too?
> I thought it would be complicated.
> Still, battery price per hundred hours, must still be better than normal batteries?



Probably is. Another reason to go for the original is that the charging system would be set wrong for an ordinary battery.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 7, 2017)

with my first van i could park it at the side of the house could access the rear where the connection was but neither side after ripping the cable out 3or4 times i got one of the inline cable joints used on lawn motors hedge trimmers etc filed of the locking ears and it slid apart rather than destroying it,


----------



## Beemer (Jan 7, 2017)

Minisorella said:


> Never forgotten the leccy - not that I use it often - but I drove home the other day with my tv aerial still at full mast View attachment 49948



I started driving off from Astbury, Gongleton meet with my TV aerial up, it was only when I realised a locker door above the seating was open, that I stopped before we left the site, and pulled the aerial down.
The aerial pole comes into one of the upper lockers, where the booster is also located.  The idea is that if the aerial is up and the booster switched on then I leave the locker door open inside the van to warn me.  It nearly didn't work this time.


----------



## izwozral (Jan 8, 2017)

What sort of New Zealand loving idiot would do such a thing? I bet they ended up fourth in the dump station queue once they had gathered up the two separate lengths of cable. I bet also that he discovered that the Germans have a sense of humour after all, judging by the guffaws issuing forth from their MHs.

Paul, I note that you have not named and shamed the aforementioned idiot. Probably very wise as I suspect he may get his dog to do a whoopsie in your shoes next time you meet.

As for advice to prevent a similar occurrence happening I would advise checking the list that was behind the visor and perhaps not telling anyone from Yorkshire what had happened?

Thank you for bringing this unfortunate incident to everyone's attention.






Git.


----------



## Namder (Jan 8, 2017)

2cv said:


> Unless you stay for many days in one place solar panels can be rendered unnecessary by having efficient leds and heating. I spent four days over New Year without moving and my 110 ah lb was still over half charged, with no skimping on heating or lighting and charging i pads and phones daily.



What do you mean by half charge.  If your battery goes below 12v then you are damaging it.

John


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 8, 2017)

Keep it simple, have a walk round the van before pulling away. I have always done this since driving off with the cable attached to the caravan about 20 years go.


----------



## 2cv (Jan 8, 2017)

Namder said:


> What do you mean by half charge.  If your battery goes below 12v then you are damaging it.
> 
> John



My battery is an agm, and the voltage even when loaded never fell below 12.5 so using a table such as the one in this article Battery voltage and state of charge - Energy Matters I have only half used the available battery.
My "Energy optimisation system" will automatically shut the 12v system down at 12.2 volts to protect the battery from over discharge, and gives a guide to hours remaining at present consumption. I never saw a reading of less than 100 hours in the four days mentioned.


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 8, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> As already mentioned,
> I think Most of us are creatures of Habit,, So Get into the Habit of a Final Walk Around To check External Lockers, Wheel Chocks & Levelers, Tyre Condition, EHU, Rubbish n Litter etc etc as part of your Moving Off process. it works for me.



That works fine Zombie, until there are two of you. Then if something is forgotten you get into the 'why didn't you' scenario. We've forgotten to close the heki a couple of times, and nearly forgot the lead when hooked up at home, not going anywhere just moving the van a bit. Just remembered, I've driven off the front of the ramps, a long time ago, don't use them now, always seem to manage to get fairly level.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 8, 2017)

Ahhhh BUT,,,By adopting a simple rule like -

'IT'S THE DRIVER'S RESPONSIBILITY TO ENSURE VEHICLE IS SAFE & READY TO MOVE OFF '
The same as a Skipper of a Boat, OR a Coach/Lorry Driver is.

Should sort that out !.
Then the passenger can sit there with a smirk when something happens & say 'I Don't want to Hear it !'


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Jan 8, 2017)

Namder said:


> What do you mean by half charge.  If your battery goes below 12v then you are damaging it.
> 
> John



I thought it was 11·7v


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Jan 8, 2017)

yorkslass said:


> That works fine Zombie, until there are two of you. Then if something is forgotten you get into the 'why didn't you' scenario. We've forgotten to close the heki a couple of times, and nearly forgot the lead when hooked up at home, not going anywhere just moving the van a bit. Just remembered, I've driven off the front of the ramps, a long time ago, don't use them now, always seem to manage to get fairly level.





Nesting Zombie said:


> Ahhhh BUT,,,By adopting a simple rule like -
> 
> 'IT'S THE DRIVER'S RESPONSIBILITY TO ENSURE VEHICLE IS SAFE & READY TO MOVE OFF '
> The same as a Skipper of a Boat, OR a Coach/Lorry Driver is.
> ...




Ahhh, marital bliss, I remember it well.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 8, 2017)

:lol-049:

Thank you for bringing this unfortunate incident to everyone's attention.


Git.[/QUOTE]

Hey, no need to thank me, look at the wealth of knowledge and concern expressed by the many contributors to this thread. 
I was my usual, discrete self... Nobody even hinted that there might have been a New Zealand connection, ( or, in this case  disconnection),.
If we can prevent  newer, less experienced, members from undergoing  a similar problem... Our efforts have not been. Wasted.
I should be thanking you, for the opportunity to raise this harrowing subject.
:bow:


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jan 8, 2017)

2cv said:


> My battery is an agm, and the voltage even when loaded never fell below 12.5 so using a table such as the one in this article Battery voltage and state of charge - Energy Matters I have only half used the available battery.
> My "Energy optimisation system" will automatically shut the 12v system down at 12.2 volts to protect the battery from over discharge, and gives a guide to hours remaining at present consumption. I never saw a reading of less than 100 hours in the four days mentioned.



Still cannot get my head around your battery charge level.
So in 4 days with no means of putting charge back into your battery using tv, heating, lights and charging various electronic gizmo's you state your 110 amp battery used less than 55 amps over 4 days ? So less than 14 amps a day ?
Bloody amazing, that's all I can say. I couldn't get 2 days in winter with my single 110 amp battery and I have a low ampage Avtex tv, Truma combi 4 and led lights. Mind you I probably watch 8 hours minimum tv a day this time of year.


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Jan 8, 2017)

OOhh, I feel quite ashamed of myself now ... I just remembered that on one occasion at Ullapool (I think) a few years ago I saw someone in a big posh MH in the distance dragging their cable behind them in a site.

I was highly amused and chuckled ... now I wish I hadn't.


----------



## 2cv (Jan 8, 2017)

Obanboy666 said:


> Still cannot get my head around your battery charge level.
> So in 4 days with no means of putting charge back into your battery using tv, heating, lights and charging various electronic gizmo's you state your 110 amp battery used less than 55 amps over 4 days ? So less than 14 amps a day ?
> Bloody amazing, that's all I can say. I couldn't get 2 days in winter with my single 110 amp battery and I have a low ampage Avtex tv, Truma combi 4 and led lights. Mind you I probably watch 8 hours minimum tv a day this time of year.



Looks like you're doing at least 16ah per day on TV, possibly more. The truma fans are about 1 amp, but only when running. Leaving the heating on with outside temp around 0 I reckon mine runs less than a quarter of the time, maybe an eighth at night with internal temp a bit lower so 5ah per day. Even with all my leds on its less than an amp. I pads take about 3 hours at 2 amps so a total of 12ah per day for me (2 i pads)
My totals then are 6 i pad charges, 36ah + 15ah heating  + 5ah lighting giving about 56ah, more or less as expected.
Your 2nd battery should take account of tv usage so you too should be fine for 4 days.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jan 8, 2017)

2cv said:


> Looks like you're doing at least 16ah per day on TV, possibly more. The truma fans are about 1 amp, but only when running. Leaving the heating on with outside temp around 0 I reckon mine runs less than a quarter of the time, maybe an eighth at night with internal temp a bit lower so 5ah per day. Even with all my leds on its less than an amp. I pads take about 3 hours at 2 amps so a total of 12ah per day for me (2 i pads)
> My totals then are 6 i pad charges, 36ah + 15ah heating  + 5ah lighting giving about 56ah, more or less as expected.
> Your 2nd battery should take account of tv usage so you too should be fine for 4 days.



Yes, going through your calculations I can see how you manage.
As you have stated with my second battery I should have no problems fingers crossed. Was hoping to get away today for 3/4 days to give my setup a good try out but unfortunately a few family issues to sort out so sadly I can't get away.
I will post how I manage when I finally get away, hopefully next week.


----------



## Minisorella (Jan 8, 2017)

How about the water pump? Does that eat up battery power? 

We had a solar panel fitted a few years ago and (touch wood) I've never had a problem since but prior to that, and when my husband was alive, we barely used to last 3 days on just the 110 battery - then had to go for a drive. The heating is just a basic gas fire with no blown air, hot water does have a thermostat that clicks it on and off, we rarely had the tv on, maybe one phone charge per day and all the lights are LED... so could it have been the pump? 
Between us, we'd average one shower a day and then there's my love of cleaning and washing up of course :lol-049:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 8, 2017)

Minisorella said:


> How about the water pump? Does that eat up battery power?
> 
> We had a solar panel fitted a few years ago and (touch wood) I've never had a problem since but prior to that, and when my husband was alive, we barely used to last 3 days on just the 110 battery - then had to go for a drive. The heating is just a basic gas fire with no blown air, hot water does have a thermostat that clicks it on and off, we rarely had the tv on, maybe one phone charge per day and all the lights are LED... so could it have been the pump?
> Between us, we'd average one shower a day and then there's my love of cleaning and washing up of course :lol-049:



Hi ya,
It IS surprising how much ALL the little things add up in nibbling away at the Power Reservoir so be mindful of it all. But to be fair, if you haven't had any trouble since fitting the solar Panel a few years ago, then its sorted !. Just enjoy.
& if you LOVE cleaning,,, THEN I could satisfy your craving for weeks,,,,(actually that sounds SO wrong !)


----------



## Minisorella (Jan 8, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi ya,
> It IS surprising how much ALL the little things add up in nibbling away at the Power Reservoir so be mindful of it all. But to be fair, if you haven't had any trouble since fitting the solar Panel a few years ago, then its sorted !. Just enjoy.



You're right NZ... I worry too much!


----------



## Pauljenny (Jan 8, 2017)

Obanboy666 said:


> Still cannot get my head around your battery charge level.
> So in 4 days with no means of putting charge back into your battery using tv, heating, lights and charging various electronic gizmo's you state your 110 amp battery used less than 55 amps over 4 days ? So less than 14 amps a day ?
> Bloody amazing, that's all I can say. I couldn't get 2 days in winter with my single 110 amp battery and I have a low ampage Avtex tv, Truma combi 4 and led lights. Mind you I probably watch 8 hours minimum tv a day this time of year.



Should have bought a Bentley, my friend.
I firmly believe that the van is equipped with a couple of elves,who pedal a dynamo whilst we are sleeping or out of the van.
Pity they went bust.


----------



## David Morison (Jan 8, 2017)

Flourescent/reflective yellow kids arm band on the steering wheel as soon as you stop with the intention of hooking up. Works for me.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jan 8, 2017)

I saw on TV a camper drive off with his washing line and washing still tied to a tree

Alf


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Jan 8, 2017)

Alf said:


> I saw on TV a camper drive off with his washing line and washing still tied to a tree
> 
> Alf



I love that advert.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jan 8, 2017)

Yeah yeah, You'll be saying there was Miniature Aliens Next !.


----------



## Namder (Jan 9, 2017)

2cv said:


> My battery is an agm, and the voltage even when loaded never fell below 12.5 so using a table such as the one in this article Battery voltage and state of charge - Energy Matters I have only half used the available battery.
> My "Energy optimisation system" will automatically shut the 12v system down at 12.2 volts to protect the battery from over discharge, and gives a guide to hours remaining at present consumption. I never saw a reading of less than 100 hours in the four days mentioned.



Now I know what you meant by "half charge"

John


----------



## Kontiki (Jan 9, 2017)

Was sitting outside the van at the stellplatz in Frieburg & saw a hired Italian van driving qite fast to the dump/fill area but had forgot yo wind the awning in (legs were in the fittings on side of van. Problem was there was a large mature tree which you had to negoiate, suprised it didn't look like it damaged the van just ripped the awning competley off. 

A friend had a simple method of reminding you before driving off, just a piece of card on the instrument panel, it is something you always look at when you start the engine, put it there & don't take it off until you are ready to go, on it you can have a quick reminder of things you SHOULD know to have checked, never assume anything.


----------



## spigot (Jan 9, 2017)

I don't do campsites, so never had the driving off on EHU problem, but guilty of all the others.

My favourite faux pas is not securing the fridge door, taking a RH bend & depositing the contents out into the back of the van. Once, on a slip road to a motorway, the beer came out & a can burst spraying the inside of the van! imagine!

A couple of times, the eggs came out of a top locker,....Lovely mess!


----------

